# Toy Box Plan



## im4uth (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm looking for the plans for a wooden toy box (chest). It' about 18" tall, 24" wide and 36" long. It has a 2"x2" post in each corner. The sides, ends and lid are 3/4" oak plywood fastened to the posts with Kreg screws.

I saw the plan a about a year ago, but I have misplaced it. Can anyone help me?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Do you really need plans to build that box? 

You pretty much described the whole operation in your post.

It's a box. :blink:


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Hehe..I can totally relate to the desire to have plans, even for something so well described. At my very beginner level, I was looking for plans on how to make a pushstick! There's something comforting about having a view of how it assembles instead of just cutting and seeing what happens.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

im4uth said:


> I'm looking for the plans for a wooden toy box (chest). It' about 18" tall, 24" wide and 36" long. It has a 2"x2" post in each corner. The sides, ends and lid are 3/4" oak plywood fastened to the posts with Kreg screws.


And now you have a plan. Put that on a piece of paper with a sketch and you pretty much have an entire blueprint for the box.


----------



## robdelman (Jul 9, 2010)

What you could (and should) do just to gain experience in design is to take those design dimensions you have and mock it up in Sketchup. Voila! Instant plans!


----------



## im4uth (Aug 16, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys, but what i was really looking for is the exact dimensions. I'm pretty new at this.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

If you are looking for free plans, maybe someone has some they can share. If not there are plenty of books out there that will give you exact directions, dimensions, and materials lists. Check a few of the websites mentioned and/or advertised on this site. You can also check Lowes and Home Depot- they offer plan books now. Also try the library. 

Also, like Rob mentioned, you could try learning Sketchup - its free software that lets you create projects and has addons that will provide dimensions and materials lists. There are also plenty of plans floating around out there that can be loaded to sketchup. 

Really though, for the box you mentioned, figuring out dimensions shouldn't be too terribly painful.


----------



## im4uth (Aug 16, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Bofa & Robdelman!

I have perused dozens of websites, but haven't found the plan I'm thinking of. I'll keep looking. And I'll check out Sketchup.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

These are probably not the one you are looking for, but how about this one. Or maybe this one. Or possibly this one. This one is rather simple for the beginner.
Check these out and see if any of them help at all.
Ken


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

If you live in a decent sized city, then I also vote for a library. Even in our small village, there was a decent selection of woodworking books including plans and projects in varying amount of details.


----------

